# Previous Channel/Last 4 not working on mini client



## ProgPic (Sep 13, 2009)

We just had a Genie setup installed and everything seemed to be going fine until my daughter using the mini client in her room. The 'previous channel' button on the remote no longer works the way it is supposed to. While switching between 2 channels, it will switch normally the first attempt, but when attempting to switch back again, it will just beep. Additionally, it is not storing channels in the 'previous 4' dropdown box on the info screen. However, the 'previous channel' button works fine if one of the two selections is a recording from the dvr. So far, we've tested the remote on another tv to make sure it wasn't a remote issue and reset the receiver. Any more ideas?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Record both programs. 

Don't mean that to be too smarty, but until a few kinks in the software are ironed out, a workaround is the answer, that is, after you've tried a menu reboot of the two receivers. Do the HR 34 first, then the mini.


----------

